
Show HN: Decentralised Twitter – Microblogging on the Ethereum Blockchain - yep171
https://github.com/yep/eth-tweet
======
ktt
See also something similar using Bitcoin:
[http://eternitywall.it/](http://eternitywall.it/)

------
UserRights
How big will the blockchain become? I have not read much about Ethereum and
not a deep understanding of every technical aspect regarding blockchains,
however I understand that most applications just are not practical with
endlessly growing blockchains. Does Ethereum a solution for that?

~~~
imglorp
One needn't store the data on blockchains, just a hash to it, or even a hash
of many data blocks' hashes, etc.

~~~
pjc50
Well, _someone_ has to store and transmit the actual content at some point,
and for real twitter there's a total volume of 400 million tweets a day...

------
unusximmortalis
besides payment how's this different than this
[http://arxiv.org/pdf/1312.7152v1.pdf](http://arxiv.org/pdf/1312.7152v1.pdf)
[https://github.com/miguelfreitas/twister-
html](https://github.com/miguelfreitas/twister-html)

~~~
aianus
The payment aspect is what ensures that a big distributed network will
actually store and serve your tweets.

Any single given application on Ethereum (except straight-up value transfer as
seen in Bitcoin) isn't compelling enough to have its own network, but together
they are.

------
phantom_oracle
What language are the .sol files written in?

I have never seen that file extension before, but the language looks to be
C-derived.

~~~
a-priori
It's for Solidity, a language created by the Ethereum folks for writing smart
contracts.

[https://ethereum.github.io/solidity/](https://ethereum.github.io/solidity/)

------
gremlinsinc
Interesting concept, not sure I'd want to pay per tweet though, even 1/3rd of
a cent..

~~~
AznHisoka
I would love to see Twitter adopt this. Any tweet with an external link - you
must pay 1/3 cent. Let's see which tweets you really deem important to tweet!

~~~
eecks
What about retweets?

~~~
dexterdog
It has a link. Pay the toll.

------
oceanallin
How big would be a standalone binary for this ?

~~~
spacemanspiffii
Can't be too big! That could be a great project, perhaps an easy entrance for
many into Ethereum technologies.

